# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  BUSCAMOS PROVEEDORES DE AJÍ AMARILLO, ROCOTO, CHOCLO y MAÍZ MORADO CONGELADO

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos una posibilidad de colocar ají amarillo, rocoto, choclo o maíz blanco gigante del Cusco, y maíz morado congelado en el mercado de EE.UU, por lo que estamos interesados en contactarnos con empresas proveedoras serias y con experiencia, para ver la posibilidad de comprar localmente un contenedor mixto de estos productos, para luego exportarlos nosotros mismos. 
El requerimiento sería de 50% de ají amarillo congelado, y el otro 50% de los demás productos según lo que nos puedan ofrecer. No contamos con mayores especificaciones por el momento, por lo que estamos abiertos a recibir sus propuestas, según las presentaciones que mejor manejen.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: Busco proveedores de grano de maíz morado BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. BUSCAMOS PROVEEDORES DE MENESTRAS BUSCAMOS PROVEEDORES DE GRANADA DE DESCARTE PARA CONGELADO BUSCAMOS  PROVEEDORES DE UVA RED GLOBE

----------

